# ***OFFICIAL*** Vitor Belfort vs. Luke Rockhold Thread



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Middleweight bout: 185 pounds*


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Vitor via KO ....(and trt)


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah Vitor's got this unless he comes in with broken hands again then Rockhold boxercise.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Rockhold has this. He'll survive the early onslaught and Belfort will fold.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Belfort via testicle augmentation.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Vitor wins easily. Rockhold isn't that good...


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I wonder how many 'Vitor will fold comments' will pour into here. The guy is a beast, the only thing Rockhold does better is wrestling and you might say he has a bit better cardio. Striking, aggressiveness, experience, power, BJJ and the list goes on HEAVILY favours Belfort.

I'm thinking we have a good possibility for an early T/KO with a swarm from the phenom.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

ViTRT by brutal KO followed by a hilarious pro-Jesus rant which will upset the butthurt atheist crowd.

GO HOME!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Vitor all the way! I just don't see Rockhold doing anything better or threatening Vitor in any area.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Wookie said:


> Vitor all the way! I just don't see Rockhold doing anything better


Testosterone production?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I think Vitor takes a 48-47.
Rock is a better fighter than Bisping and has a decent chin, but I think Belfort will use his speed and explosiveness to control the fight until he starts to lose gas.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Vitor 1st round KO.

Rockhold will go before Bisping did, and when Bisping fights Rockhold, Bisping wins.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rockhold just isn't on Vitors level. He has a decent ground game, but his striking is overrated. It's not bad but his flashy strikes aren't that effective. He threw a lot of cute spinning kicks and switch kicks at Jacare, none of which landed.

And people that think Vitor gas haven't seen Vitor fight in years...


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

gazh said:


> Vitor 1st round KO.
> 
> Rockhold will go before Bisping did, and when Bisping fights Rockhold, Bisping wins.


No offense, but I sincerely doubt that.
Bisping is probably the most overrated figher in the entire organization. Rockhold would easily TKO him IMO.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I am no Rockhold fan. 

But surprised to see so many say Vitor, and Vitor easily. Rockhold is actually the favorite on the books. I think Vitor is a tall task for ROckhold for his first UFC fight and it being in Brazil. But other than those factor I think it is a real tough fight to call skillwise. Vitor DOES gas after a round or 2. I don't think 185 is the right weight for him now a days. Rockhold has a decent chance of even stealing the first or second with dumb kicks and running. And I think he defiantly can outlast him as it goes deeper. 

I'm not really picking Rockhold, but just surprised how many are taking Vitor in a cakewalk.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Ari said:


> No offense, but I sincerely doubt that.
> Bisping is probably the most overrated figher in the entire organization. Rockhold would easily TKO him IMO.


I went fishing and caught me a whale.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

maybe in 3 years itd be different, but this Saturday its gonna be all Vitor. other than Anderson and JJ, vitor crushes everyone this go around. He needs to fight Chael.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

gazh said:


> I went fishing and caught me a whale.
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Was this supposed to be an insult?
I didn't mean any offense by my post, I'm just being honest. I just don't think very highly of Bisping as a fighter. The UFC and his fans across the Atlantic try to hype him up as a contender and top five middleweight but he's really just the Cheick Kongo (before his decline and subsequent departure) of the middleweight division who will never get into the VIP room or that higher cloud. I guarantee you he will be beating the Stann's and Belcher's of the division and losing to just about any elite opponent he faces. 

As I said before I think Rockhold will lose but I don't think he will look bad in the process. He's a solid 6-8 fighter, just behind Anderson, Weidman, Jacare, Belfort, and Okami and I think he'll be a solid addition to the UFC for a while.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I think Belfort will get to Rockhold at some point in the first or second round and finish the fight. But if Belfort isn't able to finish Rockhold he may have trouble winning a decision.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Rockhold needs to use his kicks, grappling and cardio. If he can do that and avoid eating counter strikes or massive head kicks then I think he'll stop Vitor late on. 

But there's always a danger of Belfort catching him and finishing the fight. It's a good match-up!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't think Vitor needs to even catch Rockhold. Vitor is the better striker. He can win without getting a stoppage.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I don't think Vitor needs to even catch Rockhold. Vitor is the better striker. He can win without getting a stoppage.


I call BS on that. 9 of Belfort's fights have gone the distance and he's only won 4 times. The 4 guys he beat have even worse decision records than he does. He's never even been in a 5 round fight, while Rockhold has been in 2 and looked fantastic throughout. 

Belfort needs the finish, no two ways about it.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Rockhold tried to walk right up on Vitor at the weigh in and Vitor had to push him back and looked like he was ready to go. Vitor is pumped up and Luke seems to genuinely dislike Vitor.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

OU said:


> Rockhold tried to walk right up on Vitor at the weigh in and Vitor had to push him back and looked like he was ready to go. Vitor is pumped up and Luke seems to genuinely dislike Vitor.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I expect a good ole Belfort bashing. He's looked like a beast (aside from his Silva loss), and I don't see Rockhold getting the win here. His biggest win is a controversial decision against Jacare. (Not saying I agreed or disagreed with the decision) I still see Luke as slightly untested. If he does win, it will probably be a decision which would result from Belfort slowing down in my opinion. I don't see that happening though. Vitor seems ready and motivated for this.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> I call BS on that. 9 of Belfort's fights have gone the distance and he's only won 4 times. The 4 guys he beat have even worse decision records than he does. He's never even been in a 5 round fight, while Rockhold has been in 2 and looked fantastic throughout.
> 
> Belfort needs the finish, no two ways about it.


So because a prime Couture, Ortiz and Liddell along with Overeem and Sakuraba won decisions that means the great Luke Rockhold is going to? First off, Rockhold's fighting style is not the same of any of the previously mentioned names, he hasn't proven himself to be this elite amazing fighter that some think he is.

I mean Rockhold was caught by Jacare numerous times, but I am supposed to believe he is a better striker than Vitor? No way. Rockhold was gifted a decision against Jacare and people just think he is awesome now.

The whole thing about Vitor gassing everytime he goes the distance is a myth. It happened like a decade ago.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I thought Rochold vs. Jacare was one of those Henderson/Melendez type of decisions where either guy could have won. I personally gave rounds three, four, and five to Rockhold but I've only seen the fight once.

And I don't get why so many other fighters seem to dislike Vitor so much. Is it because of the TRT? He actually seems like a really nice guy and was nothing but classy to Franklin, Akiyama and even Jones. Dick move by Rockhold if you ask me. Hope Belfort teaches this pretty boy a lesson.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

If lockhold tries all that sloppy spinning back kicks and awful stand up he's going to sleep early.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

That was a surprising move from Luke. Why bother stepping up like that. It's all gonna get taken care of in the Octagon. 

Think it be better to see a UD from Vitor or a championship round finish. That would show me how well conditioned Vitor is and how mentally strong he is presently. Anything past three rounds usually favours his opponents and this is coming from a pretty big Phenom fan. 

Wonder if Luke is going to try to do what Randy did in their first encounter. Regardless as long as Vitor fights a smart game plan and not blow his load he should take this.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Rockhold KO round 1


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hoping Rockhold can pull off the win, we need some new blood in the MW division.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I love the roid rage. Vitor has been really ripped...Ima attribute it to Dolce and his new found faith + training.

He does seem reborn with some pretty stellar showings as of late. 

To test his will power this needs to go to the championship rounds.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

What No_Mercy said. What assh0le move by Rockhold.
If I would step in the octagon and even during the pre fight I would chose always to be humble. Why? Simple. I could get my ass kicked anytime. And who wants to take a beat and look like a fool in the same time? I think the most ridiculous thing is to overdo a tough face or even worse, to get disrespectful or aggressive toward your opponent and say you are gonna do this and that and dominate, bla bla bla and BLAM!!! You are a fool now...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> What No_Mercy said. What assh0le move by Rockhold.
> If I would step in the octagon and even during the pre fight I would chose always to be humble. Why? Simple. I could get my ass kicked anytime. And who wants to take a beat and look like a fool in the same time? I think the most ridiculous thing is to overdo a tough face or even worse, to get disrespectful or aggressive toward your opponent and say you are gonna do this and that and dominate, bla bla bla and BLAM!!! You are a fool now...


So true. Did ya see Overeem's documentary after that fight. The only person who seemed immune to that was Ali and Wand for a fairly long stretch. Ali would talk soo much trash and then proceed to thrash his opponents. 

But yah I'd prefer the low key approach til game time unless I was pretty amped up.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> The whole thing about Vitor gassing everytime he goes the distance is a myth. It happened like a decade ago.


Not very good reason. He has had like 1 fight go past 1.5 rounds in last 6 years. That one was Bones and he gassed (not to blame him as Bones on top will gas many). But he has 1 3 round fight since them in a win over a can. He has few fights in the last handful of years that can point to any decent cardio. How can you say he has better cardio now a days when his fights don't go long?? His cut to 185 is very tough on him.

I like Belfort to win in the first or 2nd like usual. I think the longer it goes, the more it favors Rockhold for sure.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Its such a lame fight because deep down we know one guy is cheating and being allowed to compete still.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I am torn. I really don't like Vitor but I also want to see Rockhold knocked off of a pedestal I don't think he deserves because of the Jacare robbery.


----------



## JohannSyer (Jan 26, 2013)

Does the winner of this fight gets the title shot?
I bet Vitor takes this, but I dont think its an easy win. Rockhold is hard.
The winner gets Spider or Weidman.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

JohannSyer said:


> Does the winner of this fight gets the title shot?
> I bet Vitor takes this, but I dont think its an easy win. Rockhold is hard.
> The winner gets Spider or Weidman.


**** a fool getting front kicked again I want Andy/Bones if Andy wins.

Douchebag haircut for Vitor.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Did Florian just say Vitor has been at the Blackzillian camp? Welp he's going to lose now. Thought he had this in the bag.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Lukehold for the win via Vitor training at Blackzilians.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

ahahahahaha.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Hahahah Sick!!!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Bring on Anderson.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

*wwwwwoooooooooowwwwwwww*


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Lame I hope he shuts the **** up with his jesus garbage. I won't get my wish though.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Vitor suddenly has kicks...


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy F*&^!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes! Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Bring on Anderson.












FRONT KICK TO THE FACE!!!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Doesn't matter. He's more than earned a second shot. 

Vitor with confidence and TRT. We comin for you, Silva!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

GO TO SLEEP LUKE, FASTER THAN BISPING, QUOTE ME

:thumbsup:


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

That was beautiful


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

vitor is still a bum weidman or silva will kill him


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

So the MMA fad for the last year was front kicks, now it's spinning kicks? Seems like people are getting them left and right.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Shut up moment for a lot of folks.
Ah, see Rockhold? Beaten and made a fool in the same time.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Doesn't matter. He's more than earned a second shot.
> 
> Vitor with confidence and TRT. We comin for you, Silva!


You really want to see Vitor/Andy over Andy/Bones. I mean I don't have a problem with him getting a title shot but I want the latter.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow that was something I have not seen in a while.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That was awesome but I wonder if he'll really get the title fight next.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

And that's what happens when you put a subpar striker in the cage with an actual good striker.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Holy crap! Belfort with a wheelkick KO? No way!!! That was totally sick! Damn- Vitor has become a freakin' beast from hell! His best highlight reel finish ever!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

osmium said:


> You really want to see Vitor/Andy over Andy/Bones. I mean I don't have a problem with him getting a title shot but I want the latter.


No. I'd like to see both. 

Unless you're suggesting Anderson will retire after Jones mauls him.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> No. I'd like to see both.
> 
> Unless you're suggesting Anderson will retire after Jones mauls him.


I kind of feel like Andy might retire win or lose after fighting Bones. He is getting up there and has his money.



BrutalKO said:


> ...Holy crap! Belfort with a wheelkick KO? No way!!! That was totally sick! Damn- Vitor has become a freakin' beast from hell! His best highlight reel finish ever!


I still think the Wandy one is better; he straight up bulldozed him.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Then yes, I'd rather Silva vs. Jones happen.

And then Chael vs. Vitor for the vacant MW title.

Though I shouldn't really write off Chris Weidman.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Vitor holding the torch for blackzilians lol.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

gazh said:


> GO TO SLEEP LUKE, FASTER THAN BISPING, QUOTE ME
> 
> :thumbsup:


Fair game, good call.
Bisping still sucks though.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Vitor is definitely the best mw behind silva. great kick and his swarming is amazing


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Gotta love vitor and the fact that he actually finishes fights


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Vitor is definitely the best mw behind silva. great kick and his swarming is amazing


weidman and chael are better, i think jacare could beat him too


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

jmsu1 said:


> Gotta love vitor and the fact that he actually finishes fights
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nah I ain't gotta love shit about that steroids and trt using, back of the head punching, terrible haircut having **** face.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Don't worry, Luke. Vitor already took your hat from your head...


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

TRT aside...I was very impressed with Vitor's performance. 

TRT taken into consideration, I felt Vitor looked more vicious than ever. I give him respect though, at the end of the day he is 36 years old, so for him to be putting up that kind of performance really shows how dedicated he is. 

I'm going to be honest, if the Vitor that fought Rockhold tonight shows up to fight Silva, he's putting Silva away and walking away with that title. That was a very vicious and focused Vitor Belfort.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Hmm, when Vitor says he hasn't been this strong since before... I guess we know why..

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Praise Jesus.

Anderson you're dead.


----------



## JohannSyer (Jan 26, 2013)

UFC_OWNS said:


> weidman and chael are better, i think jacare could beat him too


Chael is not even close to Vitor... Vitor is living an excellent moment of his career. He is a warrior, a champion, dangerous hands, good BJJ (plus kicks!).Sonnen is just a good fighter with pillow hands... Please, dont compare Sonnen and Vitor, they are at very different levels...
The only thing that bothers me is that Jesus speech after every fight...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

ptw said:


> TRT aside...I was very impressed with Vitor's performance.
> 
> TRT taken into consideration, I felt Vitor looked more vicious than ever. I give him respect though, at the end of the day he is 36 years old, so for him to be putting up that kind of performance really shows how dedicated he is.
> 
> I'm going to be honest, if the Vitor that fought Rockhold tonight shows up to fight Silva, he's putting Silva away and walking away with that title. That was a very vicious and focused Vitor Belfort.


Andy would smash tonights Vitor while wearing a blindfold. Vitor has had kicks for years; shit doesn't matter. It's a bull versus a master matador. Get shanked and bleed out son.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

It amazes me when people say this guy is slowing down. He's knocking contenders out left and right.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

JohannSyer said:


> Chael is not even close to Vitor... Vitor is living an excellent moment of his career. He is a warrior, a champion, dangerous hands, good BJJ (plus kicks!).Sonnen is just a good fighter with pillow hands... Please, dont compare Sonnen and Vitor, they are at very different levels...
> The only thing that bothers me is that Jesus speech after every fight...


umm chael would take him down whenever he wanted to and vitor would lose his will fast and quit


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> umm chael would take him down whenever he wanted to and vitor would lose his will fast and quit


Not that Vitor has shown the tendency to wilt in years but let's keep expecting it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> Not that Vitor has shown the tendency to wilt in years but let's keep expecting it.


calling the jon jones fight


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vitor would stuff 1 Sonnen TD then proceed to ransack him.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

JohannSyer said:


> Chael is not even close to Vitor... Vitor is living an excellent moment of his career. He is a warrior, a champion, dangerous hands, good BJJ (plus kicks!).Sonnen is just a good fighter with pillow hands... Please, dont compare Sonnen and Vitor, they are at very different levels...
> The only thing that bothers me is that Jesus speech after every fight...


Let's use Anderson Silva as our comparator. 

One ate a foot in the very first round. The other won five rounds combined. So yes, they are on different levels, but not in the way you suggest :laugh:


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> calling the jon jones fight


Except he didn't wilt in that fight. Got beat up for three rounds and then tripped and submitted in the 4th. How is that wilting? It's basically what Jones has done to everyone else. 

If that is what you think wilting is you don't know what the term means.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Sonnen's inability to finish is troublesome against guys who find finishes consistently. I would favor Sonnen but if it is a 5 round mainevent Vitor will have a lot of opportunities to catch him with a punch to the back of the head.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

osmium said:


> Andy would smash tonights Vitor while wearing a blindfold. Vitor has had kicks for years; shit doesn't matter. It's a bull versus a master matador. Get shanked and bleed out son.


Andy would be weary of tonight's Vitor, and could get caught by something out of left field like he did Vitor when they first met. 

Jacare vs Belfort for the title shot next, now that's a good contender fight!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

ptw said:


> Andy would be weary of tonight's Vitor, and could get caught by something out of left field like he did Vitor when they first met.
> 
> Jacare vs Belfort for the title shot next, now that's a good contender fight!


Haha what? He fought fist to the face wrecking machine Vitor with his hands down. Andy isn't weary of shit standing.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Of course I missed it, anyone got a clip or gif of it yet?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> Except he didn't wilt in that fight. Got beat up for three rounds and then tripped and submitted in the 4th. How is that wilting? It's basically what Jones has done to everyone else.
> 
> If that is what you think wilting is you don't know what the term means.


Well the way I saw it was he was attacking off his back in the first round and going for the win but as soon as the armbar failed he didn't do anything else standing or on his back for the rest of the fight then got subbed. His will wa sbroken after jones escaped the armbar.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

osmium said:


> Haha what? He fought fist to the face wrecking machine Vitor with his hands down. Andy isn't weary of shit standing.


That was timid Vitor. This is bat-shit crazy, Christ peddling, fuel injecting Vitor. 

Anderson's days are numbered.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Well the way I saw it was he was attacking off his back in the first round and going for the win but as soon as the armbar failed he didn't do anything else standing or on his back for the rest of the fight then got subbed. His will wa sbroken after jones escaped the armbar.


You should probably go back and watch the fight without drinking. Being sober helps.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

osmium said:


> Haha what? He fought fist to the face wrecking machine Vitor with his hands down. Andy isn't weary of shit standing.


That's your opinion, Rockhold was Strikeforce Champ and hadn't lost in 6 years...he finished him impressively, enough to warrant my respect as a legitimate threat to the king that is Anderson Silva.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> That was timid Vitor. This is bat-shit crazy, Christ peddling, fuel injecting Vitor.
> 
> Anderson's days are numbered.


You keep building guys up in your head and I'll keep faith in the GOAT. We've done this dance many times before and the GOAT devours fools in the end.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> You should probably go back and watch the fight without drinking. Being sober helps.


hmm ok I did watch the fight I know how it exactly went, does anyone else here agree that vitor did nothing after the armbar failed?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

weidman is a much bigger threat than vitor is


----------



## NormanBird (Mar 5, 2013)

*vitor*

Guys dont forget vitor was hurt going into the jones fight.Give the guy a brake hes not a diva he just accepts fights!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Again. Vitor had a busted hand facing Jones.

Also, using the Anderson vs Sonnen is not a good example, for while Anderson was the one busted at the time, Mr. Sonnen was the one on Nitrous Oxyde.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'd like to point out that in the present day UFC round rules Vitor has ONLY lost to one individual via KO in the first round. Technically one more time at the eight minute mark in the early days of the UFC and a submission loss also in the eight minute round in Pride. 

Vitor has 16 wins within the 1st round. He is an absolute beast in the early rounds and that's what makes Anderson's feat all the more impressive. 

It should be Weidman vs Vitor for the title. They're one and two at the moment. 

Wonder why Luke had his hands down. Dangerous game. Wonder who's Vitor's striking coach. Luke didn't even see it coming. He shouldn't have stepped up to em in the weighs ins. Only Anderson can do that.

btw: One of the few winning Blackzillians!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

henry hooft i think is the striking coach at blackzillians, a dutchman who knows the trade well.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

That makes sense. I've never seen Vitor incorporate those type of kicks specifically in the Bisping fight and now against poor man Luke. Now he's extra dangerous.

If you're oppponents' striking trainer is Dutch be wary especially if he trains Aerts and Spong.

That was a beauty!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

to be fair rockhold really should have turned it into a wrestling match and kept his hands up


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> to be fair rockhold really should have turned it into a wrestling match and kept his hands up


He did attempt some takedowns, but I think his hands down may have been a ploy after all to allow Vitor to explode with his punches then of course time it for the takedown. Only explanation I can think of unless he was that confident in his striking ability. But lets face it we all knew Luke is mid tiered at best in the UFC. It's a whole new ball game. 

As much as I like Cung I'm glad he didn't get Vitor. We all saw what ol' Wandy then, but his resurgence is pretty damn awesome for an old timer himself. 

Gotta say though man, Vitor is an anamoly. This guy has been around forever and is experiencing a late surge in his career. His contemporaries...every single one of em have long since retired. It's like I'm having flashbacks from the 90's.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Rockhold seems like such an asshole.
You should never fight like that against Belfort..

Nevertheless, great kick from Vitor. That was a beauty. I don't think he'll beat Anderson but he's clearly the number two or three in the division right now.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Having your lead hand down is proven not to have any effect on your ability to defend punches and people need to stop talking about it.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> Having your lead hand down is proven not to have any effect on your ability to defend punches and people need to stop talking about it.


Rofl I was almost going to rep you for this, then I realized you're actually serious. Iunno maybe try sparring sometime using only head movement. It could work.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

It only doesn't matter if you have mayweather head movement or you are good at slipping punches, it really is not ideal for your average fighter to fight like thta


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Let's use Anderson Silva as our comparator.
> 
> One ate a foot in the very first round. The other won five rounds combined. So yes, they are on different levels, but not in the way you suggest :laugh:


Sonnen got finished by Jones in round 1 while Vitor lost in round 4.

Vitor>>>>Sonnen. 

Stupid logic.

Though it would be a great fight between two of the worlds greatest fighters.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

sonnen via KO (punch)


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> sonnen via KO (punch)


Maybe, if he accidentally hits himself. :confused04:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

2 Headkick (T)KO's in a row for Vitor huh? I personally have to say I am impressed, especially a wheel kick. Vitor may be doing the single thing that most fighters forget to do, evolve. I wonder what it will take for him to get another title shot? I don't expect a different outcome, but still it would be interesting to see.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I wouldn't mind a second fight between Silva and Belfort. Providing that Anderson gets past Weidman, and a superfight doesn't materialize.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

If Vitor threw that kick against Anderson... He'd see the same expression Forrest saw and then he'd go to sleep.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> Rofl I was almost going to rep you for this, then I realized you're actually serious. Iunno maybe try sparring sometime using only head movement. It could work.


Head position is and remains the most important tool when defending punches.

People love to talk about putting on earmuffs and neglect that a large amount of the greatest fighters in combat sports history fought with their hands near their waist.


Not to mention you don't slip the punches with your hands at your knees unless you are showboating, the hands obviously come up to parry when you see the punches.

Lyoto does this, Anderson does this, Jones does this.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Having your lead hand down is proven not to have any effect on your ability to defend punches and people need to stop talking about it.


:laugh: you know as much about striking as you do about grappling.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

oldfan said:


> :laugh: you know as much about striking as you do about grappling.


I've forgotten more than you'll ever know.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah that spinning head kick... pretty damn cool.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter is right but you still need the requisite skills and most guys in MMA simply don't have those. If you don't shield your chin with your lead shoulder, know how to roll with punches, have good footwork, etc you better wear those earmuffs. Great fighters are great fighters because they can do that stuff and keeping your hands low gives you better angles with less tells but again those are great fighters.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> hmm ok I did watch the fight I know how it exactly went, does anyone else here agree that vitor did nothing after the armbar failed?


Vitors hand was broken before that fight his only chance was a sub


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

It also keeps your muscles relaxed and arguably allows smoother, snappier straight punches.

Not a coincidence most of the best jabbers in history held their lead hand low(Holmes, Clay, Foster, etc)


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> It also keeps your muscles relaxed and arguably allows smoother, snappier straight punches.
> 
> Not a coincidence most of the best jabbers in history held their lead hand low(Holmes, Clay, Foster, etc)


Well one fluid longer movement is going to gain and share momentum better so I am buying that it makes them snappier. If you think about how a straight punch works having your hands high slows down the process and makes the motion jerky so you are either going to end up throwing from your elbow or being significantly slower from start to finish. 

In other words rather than the entirety of your arm in one motion with equal momentum you are going to end up starting your movement from your elbow. As a result your hand to your elbow and elbow to shoulder are not only moving separately but at different speeds.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> I've forgotten more than you'll ever know.


Forgotten? I guess that could explain it. Or it could be a case of zero experience.

Who do you spar with? who's your coach?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol at Vitor when asked about TRT.

oh and the headkick was cool, I still hate Belfort though


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> weidman and chael are better, i think jacare could beat him too


That's a laugh... Jacare is a sub artist but got UD by Rockhold...

Chael and Weidman would get pulverized... 

Vitor has been on a terror path recently and has just as much claim to fight (if not more than Weidman) for a rematch with Silva.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Big_Charm said:


> Vitor has been on a terror path recently and has just as much claim to fight (if not more than Weidman) for a rematch with Silva.


agreed. However, the Weidman - Silva match has been made already. Vitor has to get in line.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

hellholming said:


> agreed. However, the Weidman - Silva match has been made already. Vitor has to get in line.


Totally agree, I'm just stating that Vitor did it the hard way and more than proved he deserves a rematch.

Weidman is going to get demolished by Silva... Belfort is by far the #2 guy and only challenge to Silva.

TRT/Hate for Vitor on the board has been ridiculous. The guy is 36 and on a tear. God/TRT or whatever he's on, man I cannot stop cheering for the 'old school' guys.

:thumb03:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Guy Incognito said:


> Sonnen got finished by Jones in round 1 while Vitor lost in round 4.
> 
> Vitor>>>>Sonnen.
> 
> ...


I was only doing MMA math for the guy who himself relied on MMA math (you know... fire with fire just for the hell of it). But you go ahead and ignore his post so that you can slam me. I certainly wish I was as cool and intelligent as you.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Big_Charm said:


> Totally agree, I'm just stating that Vitor did it the hard way and more than proved he deserves a rematch.
> 
> Weidman is going to get demolished by Silva... Belfort is by far the #2 guy and only challenge to Silva.
> 
> ...


With the majority of the old guard retired, its nice to see guys like Hendo and Vitor being on the warpath. Its sad to see Franklin and Mir collecting more losses.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Terror Kovenant said:


> With the majority of the old guard retired, its nice to see guys like Hendo and Vitor being on the warpath. Its sad to see Franklin and Mir collecting more losses.


That reminds me they need to rematch. Hendo vs Belfort. Anderson along with Belfort are perhaps the only fighters who can stun Hendo at least.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

He's religious, he's a wierdo, he's a roider & still I just can't seem to dislike Belfort.

Oh and I think belfort on his roids > Sonnen on his roids.

Now let's just get Wandy on that stuff so he can kill Chael & not get spasm-slapped on the ground.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

dlxrevolution said:


> Vitor holding the torch for blackzilians lol.


...Well said. Rashad is out. Overeem has to recover from an embarrassing KO loss. Thiago just got schooled by Gus and meathead just got plowed too. Vitor has caught serious fire. That spinning back headkick was brutally sick. He is the torch but his kicks as of late have been very nasty. All you can do is shake your head in amazement watching Vitor smashing high-end fighters. The middleweight division is gonna get even more wicked with Sousa his sick, complete game...


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank god ... i though you will be like all youtube comenters F#ggots that think that Vitor won only cuz he used TRT ...
That was ******* pure skill ... i myself like Luke said , didnt saw that coming at all ,luke was just about to start pick him apart you can see that he started to feel more confortable untill that spinning kick ... 
Sry but I personnaly don't believe that Vitor its cheating and his succes its just cuz he's cheating ... Vitor its the most experienced fighter in UFC right now and he has a hart of a lion ... thats all it is . And I do believe that a Vitor vs Silva 2 (if he beats bla bla bla) .. would be the fight of the year , but I still do believe Silva will win.
Anyway Vitor was its and always will be one of the best fighters in the world !


----------



## REiN (Mar 30, 2008)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Well said. Rashad is out. Overeem has to recover from an embarrassing KO loss. Thiago just got schooled by Gus and meathead just got plowed too. Vitor has caught serious fire. That spinning back headkick was brutally sick. He is the torch but his kicks as of late have been very nasty. All you can do is shake your head in amazement watching Vitor smashing high-end fighters. The middleweight division is gonna get even more wicked with Sousa his sick, complete game...


Well actually, Mitrione won his last fight and so did Rumble Johnson. Those fights might not have been the most compelling fights but they won nonetheless.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Still find it hard seeing that Vitor is constantly getting blasted and has become the poster boy of TRT negativity, when nobody gives a damn about all of the other fighters who are known TRT users, some with more checkered pasts than Vitor. Honestly I think that some people are going after Vitor only because Sonnen (their hero) called him out it, which is ironic.

Basically what im saying is... lay off the guy people, he won because he kicked a guy in the face, TRT doesent teach you that.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> Now let's just get Wandy *back *on that stuff so he can kill Chael & not get spasm-slapped on the ground.


fixed.


----------



## matryx (Oct 5, 2008)

TRT or not, that was an amazing wheel kick and finish. Belfort is on a tear!


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

hellholming said:


> fixed.


True, but that goes for all the TRT-guys so it doesn't need to be mentioned IMO.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL @ people acting like Chael didn't get crucified for using TRT. 

There are maybe one or two people in this thread having a dig at Vitor for using TRT. Stop being such drama queens and acting like the entire forum is making a stink.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> LOL @ people acting like Chael didn't get crucified for using TRT.
> 
> There are maybe one or two people in this thread having a dig at Vitor for using TRT. Stop being such drama queens and acting like the entire forum is making a stink.


But Vitor loves Jesus and isn't caucasian :sarcastic12:

On a serious note I am a fan of Vitor and am glad he won. 
Rockhold needed to be humbled and that kick was one of the better KO's I've ever seen.

TRT or not we got treated to an awesome KO.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Vitor was quite clearly roided up to the tits for this fight (as with the Bisping fight). No wonder he likes fighting in Brazil cos they dont test him.

Despite the fact it was a great KO, I cant take Vitor seriously at all when he is so blatantly a cheat. Im not saying he wouldnt have won without TRT but I bet it made him faster and stronger and who's to say if that kick had come at a slightly slower speed that Rockhold wouldnt have been knocked down?

If he fights Anderson anywhere other than Brazil then he is done for.

(threatening Reporters after the fight for asking him about TRT too... whats all that about?)


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Killz said:


> Vitor was quite clearly roided up to the tits for this fight (as with the Bisping fight). No wonder he likes fighting in Brazil cos they dont test him.
> 
> Despite the fact it was a great KO, I cant take Vitor seriously at all when he is so blatantly a cheat. Im not saying he wouldnt have won without TRT but I bet it made him faster and stronger and who's to say if that kick had come at a slightly slower speed that Rockhold wouldnt have been knocked down?
> 
> ...


I havn't seen that, anybody got a link for me?


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm not honestly left with the impression that steroids were a factor in his last two fights.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Fieos said:


> I'm not honestly left with the impression that steroids were a factor in his last two fights.


I lean towards he was fighting subpar competition.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> I havn't seen that, anybody got a link for me?


It was something Ariel Helwani tweeted... Hold on, I'll see if I can find a link...


EDIT: http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...ays-getting-older-better-after-ufc-on-fx-8-ko



> JARAGUA DO SUL, Brazil – In a taped pre-fight video package, UFC President Dana White said it "made sense" to pair the winner of Saturday's UFC on FX 8 bout between Vitor Belfort (23-10 MMA, 12-6 UFC) and Luke Rockhold (10-2 MMA, 0-1 UFC) against the winner of July's middleweight title fight between champ Anderson Silva and challenger Chris Weidman.
> 
> However, following Belfort's victory, the promotion wasn't quite ready to make that promise.
> 
> ...


I think there was more said but I can't find the exact link atm.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Not taking sides (yet), just a honest question: 
TRT is allowed or not anyway? If it is allowed and the levels are within the limits by the day of the fight, there's no cheating, right?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Not taking sides (yet), just a honest question:
> TRT is allowed or not anyway? If it is allowed and the levels are within the limits by the day of the fight, there's no cheating, right?


The thing with Vitor is he was denied usage in the states but granted it in brazil. So if the top commission in the states says no go and a brand new commission where you are from says it is alright is that foul or not?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> The thing with Vitor is he was denied usage in the states but granted it in brazil. So if the top commission in the states says no go and a brand new commission where you are from says it is alright is that foul or not?


Remember when dana said that if someone was banned in one place he wouldn't let them fight in another country or state in regards to chael and nick? vitor fighting in only brazil since he got in trt is another example of dana's bullshit. 

Anyways weidman is the only one at 185 that has a decent shot against anderson, I don't see what people are seeing with vitor in a rematch, that wasn't a fluke kick, it was just one of anderson's many tricks and he would pull off a different one against vitor if they rematched.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

osmium said:


> The thing with Vitor is he was denied usage in the states but granted it in brazil. So if the top commission in the states says no go and a brand new commission where you are from says it is alright is that foul or not?


I don't think that is a foul. It has always been like this in regards to different commissions not being on the same page. Whether he only used it as it was intended is anyone's guess. I won't get into that because its just speculation.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

osmium said:


> The thing with Vitor is he was denied usage in the states but granted it in brazil. So if the top commission in the states says no go and a brand new commission where you are from says it is alright is that foul or not?


If the top commission says no and you use it, it is foul, but how come the top commission can't control that even overseas? It looks as simple as a line in the fight contract: "You gonna *"want"* to have your arse tested in Brazil, otherwise you're out..."


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Remember when dana said that if someone was banned in one place he wouldn't let them fight in another country or state in regards to chael and nick? vitor fighting in only brazil since he got in trt is another example of dana's bullshit.
> 
> Anyways weidman is the only one at 185 that has a decent shot against anderson, I don't see what people are seeing with vitor in a rematch, that wasn't a fluke kick, it was just one of anderson's many tricks and he would pull off a different one against vitor if they rematched.


Well I don't think he is banned from competing in the states he just can't use TRT if he wants to fight there. I am not 100% sure though. 

I don't really care that much about his TRT use or his blatant roiding when he was younger before the sport tested. A lot of people have and continue to use roids and it is up to the people in charge to do something about it. I don't like the guy because I have seen him target the back of his opponents head. His roid raging on journalists doesn't exactly make him endearing either.



MMA-Sportsman said:


> If the top commission says no and you use it, it is foul, but how come the top commission can't control that even overseas? It looks as simple as a line in the fight contract: "You gonna *"want"* to have your arse tested in Brazil, otherwise you're out..."


The commissions only rule over their states though if something like a ban is brought down by one in the states the others usually respect it. Nevada has influence but it seems like the Brazil commission doesn't give a **** about what anyone else says. They can probably deny him a license over this.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

His jesus and crazy nonsense is annoying as well, also he was popped for actual roids back in the day as well. By all means give him anderson or lol jones again like he wants and see another mismatch beatdown from either. Dana said if you can't licensed in one state they won't let you go around one commissions back to go to another place to fight legally, but I guess that was an empty statement


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> His jesus and crazy nonsense is annoying as well, also he was popped for actual roids back in the day as well. By all means give him anderson or lol jones again like he wants and see another mismatch beatdown from either. Dana said if you can't licensed in one state they won't let you go around one commissions back to go to another place to fight legally, but I guess that was an empty statement


Well can he not get a license or can he just not get a TRT exemption? There is a difference.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

osmium said:


> Well I don't think he is banned from competing in the states he just can't use TRT if he wants to fight there. I am not 100% sure though.
> 
> I don't really care that much about his TRT use or his blatant roiding when he was younger before the sport tested. A lot of people have and continue to use roids and it is up to the people in charge to do something about it. I don't like the guy because I have seen him target the back of his opponents head. His roid raging on journalists doesn't exactly make him endearing either.


I just mentioned this in another Vitor thread but I think it's relevant here too. 

Vitor made choices when he was a younger man, choices he can't change at this point in his life. These choices have very obviously caused a long term health concern. 

Things were different back then, testing didn't exist in the UFC.... and not to mention steroids were really popular at the time; not just in the fight world.

I don't understand why he can't use TRT to bring his levels up to a natural state. He can't take back his choices, and in life he has to deal with them.... but if there is a legal solution to help him continue his professional career, I don't understand why he shouldn't be allowed to use them.

It seems simple to me, you want to use TRT.... you need to be subjected to a very tedious testing plan pre-fight. Not just one test... weekly tests to ensure you're keeping your levels in check. If he never surpasses 'normal levels' it's just like he was any other guy with out this issue at all.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

amoosenamedhank said:


> I just mentioned this in another Vitor thread but I think it's relevant here too.
> 
> Vitor made choices when he was a younger man, choices he can't change at this point in his life. These choices have very obviously caused a long term health concern.
> 
> ...


Agree with all that and in another note: If a man can cut his hormones supplies to fight as a woman why another man can't replace his hormone levels to fight as a man?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> Well can he not get a license or can he just not get a TRT exemption? There is a difference.


I think it's just the trt, but I thought if you can't get a trt exemption but you still want to take it then you won't be licensed anyways.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

osmium said:


> The commissions only rule over their states though if something like a ban is brought down by one in the states the others usually respect it. Nevada has influence but it seems like the Brazil commission doesn't give a **** about what anyone else says. They can probably deny him a license over this.


I got it, but that means the UFC doesn't give a **** about TRT as well isn't it? Otherwise they would take an administrative measure to guarantee the fighters would follow the TRT policies of the primary commission, like I said, forcing the fighter to take a test anywhere he is fighting via contract term.


----------

